# MARYLAND SECORD 7200 available



## SnowRemovalKing (Dec 16, 2009)

If you need help In Montgomery County we can clear up to 10ft drifts.....


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Damn

What does that ent for hourly? I think I just saw one headed towards Annapolis on 97


----------



## SnowRemovalKing (Dec 16, 2009)

We charge about 1400.00. And we are actually working right now in Montgomery County.

Julie


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Is this the same guy who keeps advertising every storm? If so, man, you need to either get more of your own accounts or become a sponsor! Its one thing to offer help in a situation like down south but EVERY storm.....come on.

**If its not the same guy then sorry.


----------



## SnowRemovalKing (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey Brian,

Just networking like everyone else. And yes we have lots of work!

Thanks,
Julie


----------



## SnowRemovalKing (Dec 16, 2009)

Here in Maryland...yes we have had our share of three storms back to back.

Thanks for your concern!


----------

